# Park City/Canyons December 18-24



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

pray for snow... that's early. but you never know. stay in pc-don't bother riding there (beyond lame)-and take the bus down to the canyons.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

COtoUT said:


> pray for snow... that's early. but you never know. stay in pc-don't bother riding there (beyond lame)-and take the bus down to the canyons.


We're actually staying in Canyons, so that's good to hear..not good to hear that it's early though :/ Hopefully we'll get lucky, anything is probably better than what we get here in Northwest Indiana..


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

ColinHoernig said:


> We're actually staying in Canyons, so that's good to hear..not good to hear that it's early though :/ Hopefully we'll get lucky, anything is probably better than what we get here in Northwest Indiana..


paoli peaks! i drove to perfect slopes north in '87-they told no way would i be allowed to get on their hill with _that_ (points to ''skiboard'').

hit me up when you come in town and i will show you some early season pow areas. i actually have a vid link (way old) to the canyons that is early season on my profile-kind of gives you and idea of terrain, etc.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i didnt find the canyons interesting....well thats because i went to snowbird the day before and was totally mesmerized. but thats just my opinion....either way, ull love it there


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i didnt find the canyons interesting....well thats because i went to snowbird the day before and was totally mesmerized. but thats just my opinion....either way, ull love it there



i have a pass at both places. the issue that many visitors have with the canyons is its immense size-it's so big you need to go with someone that knows where to go. the bird is the size of an armpit compared to the canyons' terrain. don't get me wrong, the bird is fun late-late season, but i'll take the canyons for day-to-day riding.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

COtoUT said:


> i have a pass at both places. the issue that many visitors have with the canyons is its immense size-it's so big you need to go with someone that knows where to go. the bird is the size of an armpit compared to the canyons' terrain. don't get me wrong, the bird is fun late-late season, but i'll take the canyons for day-to-day riding.


youll definately get ur moneys worth at the canyons....but when i went there the conditions were pretty shitty and icy. It hasnt snowed there in a while so everything was hard packed. but the most memorable experience was riding down from the 9990 lift


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> youll definately get ur moneys worth at the canyons....but when i went there the conditions were pretty shitty and icy. It has snowed there in a while so everything was hard packed. but the most memorable experience was riding down from the 9990 lift


yeah, last season was our worst winter in...since '98, i think. actually, last season was kind of a bummer all around. but it's cold here today-our pool is frozen (top layer)!

my buddy and i started this site to encourage true snow reporting (and a few other things):

Ride Reports | seven years winter

http://sevenyearswinter.com/reports/daytrips/finally-some-snow


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Appreciate the info guys! Definitely hoping to get a better winter


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

COtoUT said:


> pray for snow... that's early. but you never know. stay in pc-don't bother riding there (beyond lame)-and take the bus down to the canyons.


Oh man we got a PC hater. And of course you ride the canyons. I'm just a park rider though and even though canyons is steppin it up PC still has them beat, especially with what they are bringin this yurr. I don’t know man nowhere in the UT is goin to be too good that early unless we get a lucky dumping December. Canyons is definitely the place to go if you want the all mountain stuff, PC is really no good for that. Couple good places here and there. I would say next time you come to UT, come between late Jan and early March.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah man, but this was the only time I could go, unfortunately. It was a last minute decision. We normally ride Breck during Jan/March but this year a buddy of mine wasn't able to go due to scheduling conflicts. Turns out we had this opening and a deal popped up for the trip so we just booked it fast.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh gotcha, hey either way it'll be a good time though. UT's a great place. Love it here. Pray to the shred gods.


----------



## Noktrnl (Sep 7, 2010)

We spent a 2 day Thanksgiving trip in Park City roughly 3-4 years ago, and it snowed the entire time. I know that was a long time ago, but it's defnitely possible to get some good snow by then.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Noktrnl said:


> We spent a 2 day Thanksgiving trip in Park City roughly 3-4 years ago, and it snowed the entire time. I know that was a long time ago, but it's defnitely possible to get some good snow by then.


I'm hoping  I'm sure no matter what I'm not going to be disappointed, all I ride around here is ice, if it's not ice, it's slush. :thumbsdown:


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

COtoUT said:


> yeah, last season was our worst winter in...since '98, i think. actually, last season was kind of a bummer all around. but it's cold here today-our pool is frozen (top layer)!
> 
> my buddy and i started this site to encourage true snow reporting (and a few other things):
> 
> ...


love the site. just bookmarked it


----------

